# Termine 2010 / MTB, CTF, RR, Marathon usw...



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports, 

bin dabei unseren Terminkalender zu füllen. 

Wem noch Termine (der Region Saar/Lor/Lux) bekannt sind, die in unserem Kalender fehlen, kann diese gerne hier Posten oder mir per E-Mail oder PN senden. 

Danke für Euere Hilfe


----------



## Marc74 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Markus,
nette Idee 

kennst Du die Seite www.rtf-guide.de/ dort habe ich letztes Jahr meine Termine gesucht und gefunden. zZ scheinen die Macher aber wohl im Winterschlaf zu liegen.

Vieleicht kann Dir die Seite ja behilflich sein.

Gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (17. Dezember 2009)

21.03.10
4. Randonnée Müllerthal
http://rando.coolbikers.lu/

Zwar weite Anreise, aber sehr empfehlenswerter Saisonauftakt (für Saisonfahrer) oder Winterabschluss (für nachtaktive Ganzjahres Outdoorsportler)


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Termin für den 6. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon ist mittlerweile auch fix: 30. Mai 2010

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> 21.03.10
> 4. Randonnée Müllerthal
> http://rando.coolbikers.lu/
> 
> Zwar weite Anreise, aber sehr empfehlenswerter Saisonauftakt (für Saisonfahrer) oder Winterabschluss (für nachtaktive Ganzjahres Outdoorsportler)



Super, hätte ich glatt vergessen, war letztes Jahr schon super...


----------



## *Holdi* (21. Dezember 2009)

Der Bank1Saar Marathon in St. Ingbert am 4. September fehlt noch auf Deiner Liste!

http://www.rsc-mtb.de/

LG Holdi


----------



## rofl0r (4. Januar 2010)

Der Termin für den Erbeskopfmarathon 2010 ist Sonntag, der 11.07.2010.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Januar 2010)

OK, Termine sind drin...


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Januar 2010)

mal sehen ob der Termin passt.


----------



## Sebastian_RTF (8. Januar 2010)

Marc74 schrieb:


> kennst Du die Seite www.rtf-guide.de/ dort habe ich letztes Jahr meine Termine gesucht und gefunden. zZ scheinen die Macher aber wohl im Winterschlaf zu liegen.
> 
> Vieleicht kann Dir die Seite ja behilflich sein.



Ein aufgewachtes Hallo! 

Wir hoffen doch, dass wir behilflich sein können und sind auch wieder aufgewacht. Ich zumindest. Nach Saisonende 2009 haben sich leider ein paar private Themen in den Vordergrund gedrängt.
Das ist aber jetzt durch und wir erwarten sehnsüchtig die Termine für 2010 vom BDR.

Sobald die da sind, geht es für uns auch mit den Terminen für 2010 auf http://www.rtf-guide.de weiter.

Ich hoffe auf ein schönes Radsportjahr und wünsche Euch alles BEste für 2010.

Viele Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## Hoppl (10. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

hab auch ein paar Termine die noch nicht bei euch im Kalender eingetragen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (3. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Das Grüne-Hölle-Freisen Wochenende am 03./04.07.2010.
Weiteres folgtzu gegebener Zeit oder auch auf:


----------



## Dijo (3. Februar 2010)

die Grüne Hölle gibts doch wieder???


----------



## Marc74 (5. März 2010)

Hi Markus,
was mach ich bloss falsch ???? 
Ich kann den Terminkalender nicht einsehen. NUR der oberen Bereich ist sichtbar. 

Wahrscheinlich typ. Bedienerfehler aber ich bekomm es einfach nicht auf die Reihe.

Gruß dermarc


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. März 2010)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> was mach ich bloss falsch ????
> Ich kann den Terminkalender nicht einsehen. NUR der oberen Bereich ist sichtbar.
> 
> ...



Schade, User Fehler sind hier aber ausgeschlossen. 
Hängt dann eher wohl am Browser oder so. 

hier nich mal den Link: http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=phpicalendar

Alternative geht auch: http://www.radschweine.de/phpicalendar/month.php
Öffnet nur den Kalender ohne das Drumherum...

Hoffe es HIlft.


----------



## Marc74 (5. März 2010)

Klasse, funktioniert jetzt. 

mfg


----------



## *Holdi* (18. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht, kannst Du die CTF in IGB am 30. Mai aus dem Programm nehmen. Es findet nur die RTF statt.

LG Holdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc74 (22. März 2010)

Am 17.04.10 findet eine Streckenbesichtigung des Saaschleifen-Bike-Marathon Strecke statt.
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marat...reckenbesichtigung-bike-marathon-strecke.html

hang loose marc


----------



## Dämon__ (27. März 2010)

Wenn es Wetter passt bin ich am Start.


----------



## Primsbiker (3. September 2010)

Hi Leuts,

Gibt es vielleicht hier jemanden der mir mit einer GPS Datei für meinen Garmin Edge 700 von der CTF Müllertal in Luxembourg weiterhelfen könnte....................))


----------



## michael.sc (3. September 2010)

...klar!


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2011)

Hi, 

es ist mal wieder so weit.

Wenn Ihr noch Termine für 2011 habt, bitte hier eintragen, dann kann ich den öffentlichen Terminkalender füttern, der letztes Jahr ganz gut von Euch besucht wurde. 

Auch gerne coole Veranstaltungen die weiter weg sind. 

Schon mal Danke für Eure Mithilfe.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (12. Januar 2011)

*klick*


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2011)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> *klick*



Sehr schön, hilfreich wäre jetzt, zu wissen, welche der Veranstaltung wirklich gut ist und sich die Anreise lohnt.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (12. Januar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Sehr schön, hilfreich wäre jetzt, zu wissen, welche der Veranstaltung wirklich gut ist und sich die Anreise lohnt.



Mmh stimmt   . 
20.03.2011  CTF Müllertal
08.05.2011  CTF Hobscheid
12.06.2011  CTF Esch
25.09.2011  6 Std Esch
der Rest   melde mich dann nächstes Jahr nochmal, wenn ich den Rest abgefahren bin

Gruss _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2011)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> Mmh stimmt   .
> 20.03.2011  CTF Müllertal
> 08.05.2011  CTF Hobscheid
> 12.06.2011  CTF Esch
> ...



Super, danke für die Info. Das hilft doch sehr. 

Ist das 6 Std. Esch ein Rennen für Lizenzfahrer?

Und dann man viel Spaß beim Abfahren Luxemburger Trails...


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (14. Januar 2011)

_> Ist das 6 Std. Esch ein Rennen für Lizenzfahrer?_
Beides 

Kleiner Bericht der den Spaß bei dem Rennen wiedergibt:
klick

Gruss _T.O.O.L_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. Januar 2011)

sehen meine verkümmerten französischkenntnisse richtig, dass man da auch alleine starten kann?


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (14. Januar 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> sehen meine verkümmerten französischkenntnisse richtig, dass man da auch alleine starten kann?


dein Französisch ist noch gut; ja, man kann auch alleine 6 Stunden mit dem Spark im Kreis fahren. 

gruss _T.O.O.L_


----------



## snison (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Markus!
3. September Grüne Hölle CTF,
4. September Grüne Hölle MTB Rallye!

LG Sni


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2011)

snison schrieb:


> Hi Markus!
> 3. September Grüne Hölle CTF,
> 4. September Grüne Hölle MTB Rallye!
> 
> LG Sni



Freu... das ist mal ne gute Nachricht.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Februar 2011)

*30.Juli* Im Zusammenhang vom *B*undes *R*adsport*t*reffen findet eine geführte *CTF* durch den Lückner statt.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *30.Juli* Im Zusammenhang vom *B*undes *R*adsport*t*reffen findet eine geführte *CTF* durch den Lückner statt.



Hi Chris, gib mal noch ein paar Infos, wie Startort, Uhrzeit, Streckenlänge uns. 

Danke.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2011)

Startort: Dr. Röder Halle, 66679 Losheim
Streckenlänge: ca.30km und ca.50-60km in verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen
Startzeit: vermutlich 10.00 Uhr steht aber noch nicht fest.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr.
Christian


----------

